# worth gettin all nismo parts?



## bumrush (Apr 28, 2004)

Is it really worth it gettin all performance parts from Nismo? If anyone has all nismo parts im just wondering if you like the outcome of it or does it have some pros and cons that you might have.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the Nismo parts are good overall. A bit overpriced imo, but still good, quality parts. Plus, the ricers will love you if you have all nismo, lol


----------



## bumrush (Apr 28, 2004)

hahah true dat


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

They're good, but no better than the other stuff out there, there's really no advantage to going with them except for the name. They cost more too, which steers me away from them personally.


----------



## Dig Digityz (Apr 22, 2004)

Maybe no better then other stuff out there but the sweet thing about NISMO parts is they are covered under your cars initial warrenty and S-tuned components come with thier own 12,000 mile warrenty, no one else is gonna give you that kind of backing. Nismo all the way!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Dig Digityz said:


> Maybe no better then other stuff out there but the sweet thing about NISMO parts is they are covered under your cars initial warrenty and S-tuned components come with thier own 12,000 mile warrenty, no one else is gonna give you that kind of backing. Nismo all the way!


Only the s-tune parts retain the car's warranty (and those are the ones that wouldn't cause any problems even if it did void the warranty), the r-tune parts void it just like every other aftermarket part. And any part from a quality manufacturer will have its own warranty.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Dig Digityz said:


> Maybe no better then other stuff out there but the sweet thing about NISMO parts is they are covered under your cars initial warrenty and S-tuned components come with thier own 12,000 mile warrenty, no one else is gonna give you that kind of backing. Nismo all the way!



um, get your info straight before making those claims. 

R-tune----DOES NOT maintain warranty.

S-tune does.

all the fun parts are R-tune.


----------



## Dig Digityz (Apr 22, 2004)

alright there cookiepus that is what i was trying to say, so i guess it didnt come across like i had ment it to what i was trying to say is that S-tuned components are covered under the warrenty and that is cool R-tune is not cover and well that is not cool...Wait, that is basically what i said... i guess i should not go "making claims" haha, if your gonna be a dick about it


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I have the "R-tune" rear sway bar.

if they ever made an S-tune rear sway bar, I imagine it'd be made out of plastic so it wouldn't void any kind of warranty.

what's the point of Nismo making parts if they're not all covered anyways? oh well. 

-----the dick


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

I would go all NISMO if I were just starting to mod. Once you get into quality aftermarket parts a little more costs a lot more. Companies that don't follow the philosophy of "you get what you pay for" don't last and IMO NISMO will be around for a while. And sure you are paying a little for the name, but the name has goodwill value that will help in resale.


----------

